
The Washington Post will use robots to write stories about the Rio Olympics - bootload
http://www.recode.net/2016/8/5/12383340/washington-post-olympics-software
======
PaulHoule
The BBC has been doing this for the World Cup for a long time. They even use
semantic web tech from Bulgaria to do it...

[http://ontotext.com/company/customers/bbc-dynamic-
semantic-p...](http://ontotext.com/company/customers/bbc-dynamic-semantic-
publishing/)

~~~
bootload
Thanks for another example @PaulHoule, just today Australian ABC News are
shutting down a service that could be automated "ABC source dries up as
transcripts of news and current affairs shows curtailed" ~
[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/aug/05/abc-source-
dri...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/aug/05/abc-source-dries-up-as-
transcripts-of-news-and-current-affairs-shows-curtailed)

